# Compression vs spring bronze weatherstrip



## 92469

Hi guys,

Looking into weatherstripping old front door in my 100 year old house. Also trying to get it as air tight as possible to help with the street noise problem. We currently have old bronze type weatherstrip, which isn't performing well:
http://www.amazon.com/M-D-Building-Products-01305-Weather-strip/dp/B000FP8MAA/

I was thinking about installing spring bronze one but am not sure how well it's gonna seal it and if it's good soundproofing wise. Looking into something like this:
http://kilian.stores.yahoo.net/114sprinbron.html

Alternatively I could go with compression weathersripping instead:
http://www.amazon.com/M-D-Building-Products-87783-Compression/dp/B0006VAMOC/
or 
http://www.amazon.com/M-D-Building-Products-91850-Weatherstrip/dp/B0006VAMUG/

Any suggestions as to which one would work better? I'd appreciate any advice I can get. Thank you.


----------



## joecaption

I've tryed dozens of differant ways of sealing up old doors.
Each one has it's draw backs.
The only one I've used and it works every time perfectly is this one.
http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc...053&langId=-1&keyword=jamb+seal&storeId=10051

Just make sure the door is latched and the dead bolts thrown in the locked position when installing it.
Make sure to predill the holes.
Once adjusted there's 0 way air can get in.


----------



## 92469

joecaption said:


> I've tryed dozens of differant ways of sealing up old doors.
> Each one has it's draw backs.
> The only one I've used and it works every time perfectly is this one.
> http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc...053&langId=-1&keyword=jamb+seal&storeId=10051
> 
> Just make sure the door is latched and the dead bolts thrown in the locked position when installing it.
> Make sure to predill the holes.
> Once adjusted there's 0 way air can get in.


Great! That's the same one as the last link in my original post. Glad to see you validating my research there.  Thanks for the installation tips and for taking time to reply. I appreciate it.


----------



## HomeSealed

Can't tell from that pic, but if it is the little vinyl bulb deal, I don't care for it. You can actually get nail-on Q-lon kits like this https://encrypted-tbn3.gstatic.com/...YgAO6FB8Z0EaAv87XOOco-dxCB4xzS46wJ6QtGRO83n7Q
Same seal that you would have on a brand new fiberglass door.


----------



## 92469

HomeSealed said:


> Can't tell from that pic, but if it is the little vinyl bulb deal, I don't care for it. You can actually get nail-on Q-lon kits like this https://encrypted-tbn3.gstatic.com/...YgAO6FB8Z0EaAv87XOOco-dxCB4xzS46wJ6QtGRO83n7Q
> Same seal that you would have on a brand new fiberglass door.


Thanks for the suggestion. Don't think I recall seeing Q-lon weather stripping at the local hardware store. Where do you normally get it from if you don't mind my asking? Thanks again.


----------



## Windows on Wash

The usually have it at the big box stores by us.

if not, I am sure Amazon has it.

http://www.amazon.com/Schlegel-Q-Lo...2253277&sr=8-4&keywords=Qlon+weatherstripping


----------



## 92469

Windows on Wash said:


> The usually have it at the big box stores by us.
> 
> if not, I am sure Amazon has it.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Schlegel-Q-Lo...2253277&sr=8-4&keywords=Qlon+weatherstripping


Thanks. I appreciate it.


----------



## 92469

Windows on Wash said:


> http://www.amazon.com/Schlegel-Q-Lo...2253277&sr=8-4&keywords=Qlon+weatherstripping


http://www.amazon.com/M-D-Building-Products-87783-Compression/dp/B0006VAMOC/ref=pd_sim_sbs_hi_2

2 quick questions about the above types of Q-LON weatherstrip please. 1 - Would that stick to the painted door (I'm guessing no since it's foam and not vinyl, right)? And 2 - would 1" wide door stop be enough to install it on?


----------



## Windows on Wash

That stuff is pretty good about not bonding to paint.

Not sure on the second one without seeing the door.


----------



## HomeSealed

+1, just make sure that the paint is fully dried. 
On the stops, a pic would help as it depends how it is set up. You can make it work one way or the other, you may just need to add wider stops at worst.


----------



## 92469

*Pics attached*

Thanks guys. Door paint is old so doesn't sound like anything is gonna stick to it.

Pics for the left, right and top side of the front door attached. Door stop is white and door is black color. Thanks so much!


----------



## HomeSealed

Should be just fine. Make sure to buy the white stuff so that it matches the jambs.


----------



## 92469

HomeSealed said:


> Should be just fine. Make sure to buy the white stuff so that it matches the jambs.


Great. Thank you for confirming it, on Thanksgiving eve at that.


----------



## Windows on Wash

SM05 said:


> Great. Thank you for confirming it, on Thanksgiving eve at that.



HomeSealed has a collection of minionsat his home so he is relaxing on Thanksgiving while they cook and clean.

:laughing:


----------



## HomeSealed

Windows on Wash said:


> HomeSealed has a collection of minionsat his home so he is relaxing on Thanksgiving while they cook and clean.
> 
> :laughing:


:yes:


----------



## 92469

HomeSealed said:


> +1, just make sure that the paint is fully dried.
> On the stops, a pic would help as it depends how it is set up. You can make it work one way or the other, you may just need to add wider stops at worst.


Finally gotten to that yesterday and was unable to install it: door stop is too narrow.  Looks like I may need to have at least a 1 1/2 wide door stop there, or 2" preferably. As I mentioned earlier, one side of door stop is 3/4" and the other one is 1" wide. Top is 1" wide *with* the flagpole bracket in the way. So I may have to work around that.

So, I may have to replace the door stop first before I can install the weatherstrip. These things always turn out to be more laborious than one anticipates. :wink:


----------



## HomeSealed

Gotta love old houses  .... It will be worth it when you don;t feel that cold air coming in anymore.:thumbup:


----------



## 92469

Sorry for bringing it up up again... Having a hard time finding 1 1/2 wide door stop locally - it's all 1 1/4" wide. I was wondering if all in one solution, ie door stop *with* that same type of weatherstripping built in, would work better instead:

Wood and Vinyl Clad Foam Door Sets with Stop

Does that seem like it would work OK? Thanks!


----------

